# lighting for dendrobates tinctorius azureus



## erae (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi guys I've been reading up on lighting and am just confused so I thought I would just ask. 

Just wondering what the best light choice would be for an exo terra 18x18x24that will be housing 2 dendrobates tinctorius azureus? 

Also, do I need to get glass cut for both parts of the screen top (or will the one that holds the light function better as mesh?)


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

erae said:


> Hi guys I've been reading up on lighting and am just confused so I thought I would just ask.
> 
> Just wondering what the best light choice would be for an exo terra 18x18x24that will be housing 2 dendrobates tinctorius azureus?
> 
> Also, do I need to get glass cut for both parts of the screen top (or will the one that holds the light function better as mesh?)



In regards to the dart frogs. They need absolutely no light.
Light is specifically for the plants. I would recommend a low
watt bulb around 6500k. It is a good idea to have your lights
on a timer as well. Mine turn on at 9am and turn off at 9pm.. i would definitely recommend getting a timer. 

As for the lid, i would recommend getting glass cut for both parts of the screen top. On my tanks, i run about 90-100% glass. So you could leave and inch or two of screen showing but i wouldnt go more than that.

Hope this helps

-Kevin


----------



## Feffie (Jun 19, 2012)

erae said:


> Hi guys I've been reading up on lighting and am just confused so I thought I would just ask.
> 
> Just wondering what the best light choice would be for an exo terra 18x18x24that will be housing 2 dendrobates tinctorius azureus?
> 
> ...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Cover the screen with glass and leave a small 1 inch slit for air exchange. On a 18x18x24 I would use either a 13w jungle dawn LED (best but $$$) or you could get a 23w CFL (Spiral) 5000-6500k (cheapest but can raise temps in the tank). If you use the CFL, I would allow 3-4 inches between the top of the viv and the light.

The frogs enjoy being able to see with light but they can exist in very low light situations. Some plants do well with less light then mentioned but youll get a nice flush growth over time, with those light.
I like to use the formula 2w per gallon for fluorescent light and 1w per gallon for LED. 
Just watch your temps!!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

If you can afford the LED lights, go that route. They are great and the plants love them. 

As for the top, I get rid of the screen and just put a piece of glass over the top with no openings. My local glass store will sell double strength glass cut to size for around $10.00, worth every penny. If I need a hole I drill it myself for a glass hole cutting bit, I got from Amazon for $10 also. I made a video of how to cut the hole in glass also.

Steve


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

Agree with all of the above, however, if you have any interest in breeding, then photoperiod is important and lighting is somewhat more of an issue. Aside from breeding, then, yes, it's just the plants. That said, higher quality (fuller spectrum) lighting will be better for the plants and show the true color of the frogs better. It doesn't need to be expensive lighting, anything made for plants should work fine... Good luck!


----------

